# Beware of this guy selling stuff from Israel - Free Shipping Worldwide, Yeah Right



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

Helix HXA40 4Ch Car Amplifier Amp - eBay (item 200555484977 end time Dec-22-10 14:13:25 PST)


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

but there's 100% positive feedback?! are we not to believe fleabay's numbers?


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Look at his seller feedback...he has one rating for $36 and one for $180...the rest are all like $5 and under.

Seems that he's working his way up in value and padding his rating by buying cheap crap from Asia.

He's bought a pair of Hertz speakers from Malaysia for $180 and then a breathalyzer for a couple bucks and a USB dongle for less than 50 cents. All the other auctions are too old to view. His most recent was probably seeds from the US :laugh:


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

I won that item last time but didnt paid for it as i smelt a fish. He threatened me to ban me. one of DIYMA members "jony88" sent me lots of rude PM's for this.

This guy is a scam


----------



## 3fish (Jul 12, 2009)

piyush7243 said:


> I won that item last time but didnt paid for it as i smelt a fish. He threatened me to ban me. one of DIYMA members "jony88" sent me lots of rude PM's for this.
> This guy is a scam


me thinks you is very wize man!


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Um...what has this guy done to make anyone think he is a poor seller??

And since when is it a good thing to win an auction and refuse to pay?


----------



## CrackedHead (Nov 22, 2009)

rain27 said:


> Um...what has this guy done to make anyone think he is a poor seller??
> 
> And since when is it a good thing to win an auction and refuse to pay?


Since someone on the forum got scammed by a "similar" seller in Israel. The item in question was the same amp IIRC.

Mouth watering ebay deals are best avoided.


----------



## rubens (Dec 14, 2010)

o que faço para entender estes produtos??


----------



## DBfan187 (Feb 26, 2010)

Do they got Sony guts?


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks kinda like elad265 or whatever his name was, morel and helix was what he was scamming with then too on multiple boards and ebay. I am definitely not sure but would tread carefully on this guy.


----------



## piyush7243 (Sep 9, 2009)

The thing is that. The price is very inviting and Free expedited shipping all over the world puts a question remark on the sale...


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

rommelrommel said:


> Looks kinda like elad265 or whatever his name was, morel and helix was what he was scamming with then too on multiple boards and ebay. I am definitely not sure but would tread carefully on this guy.


Yep...


piyush7243 said:


> The thing is that. The price is very inviting and Free expedited shipping all over the world puts a question remark on the sale...


...and double yep. Same brands + free worldwide shipping. Anyone who has ever shipped something heavier than 16oz or so know how expensive it gets. 

A 5lb box, longest dimension under 12" even...to Spain, it was $42 via Priority. The buyer was ok with it and paid for it. It HAD to go Priority, and I assume shipping out of Israel is the same way.

Not that all people from Israel are scammers, just that this particular dude is raising all the flags as being Elad.


----------



## avpman (Sep 15, 2010)

piyush7243 said:


> The thing is that. The price is very inviting and Free expedited shipping all over the world puts a question remark on the sale...


Remember old saying: "_If it sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't."_ :bash:


----------



## Thumper88 (Dec 1, 2006)

avpman said:


> Remember old saying: "_If it sounds too good to be true, it probably isn't."_ :bash:


That saying is new to me...


----------

